# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تغییر رشته

## ARE

درود

آقا کسی تجربه تغیر رشته همراه با انتقال به دانشگاه دیگر رو  داره ؟

لطفا کمک کنید بعد یک ماه تازه فهمیدم به درد مهندسی پزشکی نمیخورم

----------


## ARE

up

----------

